# Game 5 of the ACB Final now - one half left



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Real Madrid is playing against Barcelona now. We (Real) are leading with 41-32 after the first half, which just ended.

I am not sure if it's allowed to link to streams so I won't do it. But it's easy to find them. 

Statistics etc.:

http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satellite/en/Home.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_ACB_Playoffs#Real_Madrid_vs._FC_Barcelona_Regal


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

What a three by Rudy Fernandez.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Joe Ingles makes a three so now it is 52-43.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We make a three and Ingles respond with another one. Ah.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We take too many threes. It's costing us much.

55-48 now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

74-64 twith 2 minutes and 12 seconds left. We are close to our 31th league title.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

It's a tight game now. We lead with five points and will inbound with 17 seconds left.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

YEAH!! 



.

HALA MADRID!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Felipe Reyes gets the FMVP. It's a good choice but I will probably have chosen Tremmell Darden.


----------

